# Overused, ridiculous, etc. words and phrases



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There was a thread something like this. Searched, but could not find it.

_Amazing_ is the single word that gets used far too much today. I'm very conscious of it. Haven't watched the Bachelor / Bachelorette since the first season or two. Do couples still have an _absolutely amazing connection_?

_Price points_ -- where did that come from? It's just _PRICE_.

And finally, on some fashion segments on TV programs, I've heard _puffer coat / jacket_! It's a _DOWN coat_.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I think too many people answer every question with "absolutely." Say yes once in a while, people.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a whole segment of the population that seems to be trying to sound more sophisticated than they are, while a whole other bunch of folks want to sound a lot stupider than they are.  I love it when I meet people who just talk like themselves.  And if they are in management and able to avoid the traps of talking like an addlepated idiot, that is really nice.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Literally is the most tautologically overused word at the moment it seems, certainly online.  It just gets used for emphasis - people literally insert it anywhere , even when there's literally no reason to do so.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

The use of the word languid in romance books. It drives me crazy. It's overused and I question the original use as is.

Also, the word literally. I just don't think people understand that it's not figurative language. In fact, it's the polar opposite.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Gorgeous, handsome and beautiful, especially when everyone in the book is gorgeous, handsome and beautiful.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Flopstick said:


> Literally is the most tautologically overused word at the moment it seems, certainly online. It just gets used for emphasis - people literally insert it anywhere , even when there's literally no reason to do so.


I'm with you on this. A person did not _literally _ die of fright! Unless, of course, they actually DIED.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

AWESOME DUDE !!

....actually heard an astronaut use that phase during a spacewalk !! gasp !


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Actually annoys me. It actually annoys me actually, mainly because it is actually unnecessary.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

simply put

most adverbs, as per Stephen King


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

"I could care less."

*Shudder*


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Todd Young said:


> "...annoys me. It...annoys me..., mainly because it is...unnecessary..."



Awesome Dude !!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NapCat said:


> AWESOME DUDE !!
> 
> ....actually heard an astronaut use that phase during a spacewalk !! gasp !


Whatever that astronaut was looking at during the spacewalk might have been one of the few sights that really does merit the term awesome....

All the above overused phrases, and....
"on a daily basis" -- How is that different from _daily_?
"24/7" -- So annoying. How about just _every day_ or _all the time_?
"at the end of the day" -- It replaced "when all is said and done", but it's just as unnecessary.
"in a timely fashion" -- _ On time_ (punctual), or maybe_ in time_ (meeting a deadline of some kind)? 
"at this point in time" -- Um, _now_?

Weird, all the ones that come to mind are time-related.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

> AWESOME DUDE !!
> 
> ....actually heard an astronaut use that phase during a spacewalk !! gasp !




Who was the 'awesome dude', anyway? Or was it: 'Awesome, Dude." OR: 'Awesome! Dude...' JB


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

How about "epic"  everything now days is "epic".  Also "It is what it is". I mean as apposed to what? Why do people say It is what it is.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to admit there have been a couple of times when I used the word "epic" to refer to a really long, involved, nasty, smelly, cleanup of an adult covered in various ... substances.  It did seem to be appropriate at the time.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I know, right? This thread is like so amazing!  I just love talking about stuff like this, and I totally get what everyone is talking about.  It's extreme dialoguing that I love, love, love so much with every fiber of my being and my whole, entire soul.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oooh, I'm cringing...

I'm so guilty of overusing "amazing" and "absolutely".

But "literally" and "epic" drive me nuts. 
I once had someone tell me their child was coughing so hard, he was literally dying. I just replied, "Well, I hope not _literally_".

Also, the misuse of "ironic".


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

At the end of the day is perfectly fine -- as long as the rest of it is:

She's the one who began it!
There's a kid that she's hiding
In some little town
There's a man she has to pay
You can guess how she picks up the extra
You can bet she's earning her keep
Sleeping around
_And the boss wouldn't like it!_






and then it should segue into a song about the tigers coming at night.

Literally is the one that figuratively drives me nuts. I also can't handle the whole "could care less" thing. Also, when someone finds something absurd or ridiculous online and responds with, "I just can't" or "I just can't with that ____." (The blank could be anything they don't like -- dress, movie, celebrity.)


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Like is like really like overused . Some like people can hardly like speak without like saying it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> At the end of the day is perfectly fine -- as long as the rest of it is:


Oh, like wow, Michelle, you totally get it! That play is, like, totally awesome!


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

Seriously, the word that annoys me most for overuse is seriously! (blame my 7yr old daughter, now I notice it EVERYWHERE)  I use "though" or "although" way too much that I've noticed, seriously!


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

My pet peeves tend to be isolated. I'm fine with the word "chuckled," except in the Twilight books, where it was overused. I think "awesome" is overused, too. And, apparently, I am guilty of saying, "I know, right?" too often. Or so my husband says.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I cringe when I her the word "basically". It seems to get used several times in every conversation I'm party to.

On a related note, another word that gets overused, and incorrectly used, is "gifting". Gift is a noun, not a verb.

Mike


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

"In point of fact..." The late Edwin Newman lampooned this phrase and other misuses of English in his classic _Strictly Speaking: Will America be the Death of English?_


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Flopstick said:


> Literally is the most tautologically overused word at the moment it seems, certainly online. It just gets used for emphasis - people literally insert it anywhere , even when there's literally no reason to do so.


LOL  I am painfully guilty of this one!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When classmates are asked to respond to an event or the reading. They answer with this:
"I am/its like, you know. (End of sentence)"
We are in college I think we have the vocabulary to express our feelings beyond the words you know which actually says nothing seeing that usually what they ate thinking isn't what the professor is looking for

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah Baby, cool,that's hot, hot dog, bongo, what'sup and my least favorite are you kidding me?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Tell me about it" ... erm, I thought I just did.

"The real truth" ... as opposed to the unreal truth, the false truth, the bogus truth, the fake truth?


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

how about "wtf" and "omg"  the phrases themselves are way over used, but when I hear people just use the letter...grrrr


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't like "the best thing since sliced bread" 
What about all of the other great things? Sliced bread isn't the best thing anymore!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> "The real truth" ... as opposed to the unreal truth, the false truth, the bogus truth, the fake truth?


HA, I say "true fact" all the time, but I'm kidding around when I do it.


----------

